# F0 Crenicichla notophthalmus :D



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey guys, got my hands on a couple of dwarf pikes, as said in the title, Crenicichla notophthalmus, heres a couple rather lame pics, but they hide a lot:



















couldn't get any pics of the male, he hides too much


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

8)


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Hmmmmmm ... that is the female???? Hmmmmmmm ... 8)


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice pick up !

...Bill


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> Hmmmmmm ... that is the female???? Hmmmmmmm ... 8)


yup, black spot in the dorsal.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

They all have black spots in the dorsal (except the Guyanan wallacii), but noto's have the black ringed with red. It looks like it's ringed with white in that bottom pic. But it could still be settling down.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> They all have black spots in the dorsal (except the Guyanan wallacii), but noto's have the black ringed with red. It looks like it's ringed with white in that bottom pic. But it could still be settling down.


hmm... I was told by spencer males have no black spot whatsoever, and 1 of them does not... the smaller one, in which he said was male... now I am confused :lol:

wait, you saying they don't appear like noto's aren't you... hmm... TBH I'm not 100% positive they are either, we will see once they are big.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, I see. *lol* I was Hmmmm becuase the ocelli looks ringed in white, not red or orange. Deffinately the female, yes males lack the ocelli ... :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

LMAO... sorry... I'm not to bright... :lol:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

No worries *gage*, you are cool so I won't pipe up with the obligatory canuck intelligence comment. :wink:


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> Hmmmmmm ... that is the female???? Hmmmmmmm ... 8)


Why you have question marks after "that is the female?" :lol: Is there ever such a thing as a male pike cichlid with a spot on it's dorsal fin?? :lol: And you question canuck intellegence? What you thinkin' down there on the west coast?  :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

bernie comeau said:


> dwarfpike said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmmm ... that is the female???? Hmmmmmmm ... 8)
> ...


Thats why I was confused lol.

Whats up with all these people picken on us "canucks" anyways... :lol:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

*bernie* - Multiple question marks are used to express shock, in this case, the shock of that being a female noto ... :lol:

*gage* - I get picked on all the time when I'm up there, and called things that don't even apply. So it's fun to playfully toss things back across the border. If I really didn't like canadians, I wouldn't have plans to move up there.  Which, not having access to white cheddar Cheese-It's ... I am seriously rethinking that. :lol:


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

What else do expect from a Yank?!?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

See??? I am not a yankee!! *spits on floor* That's like calling an irishman a brit!!! *shakes fist at the aussie*


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> See??? I am not a yankee!! *spits on floor* That's like calling an irishman a brit!!! *shakes fist at the aussie*


Well, I dunno. according to number 6, anyone north of the dixie -mason line (what ever that is) is a yankee :lol: ----- so were all a bunch of yankees :lol:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

*bernie *- yes, that is the deffinition of a yankee. And I was born quite south of it!! So no yankee for me!! :lol: And yes, since the line was formed before Canada became a country, you could call people born in Canada yankees as well. I point this out to people when I visit up there when they incorrectly call me one. Somehow it fails to win over anyone. Or calling them american, since anyone born on the continents of North America or South America would be called an american. Again, this fails to win any friends north of the border. 

*tries to reel this back on track for *gage**

Let them settle in and get another pic of the female's dorsal fin extended. The ocelli will be rimmed in one of three colors, and the color will narrow down what species it could be.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> See??? I am not a yankee!! *spits on floor* That's like calling an irishman a brit!!! *shakes fist at the aussie*


So does that make you an illegal Mexican alien then?

If your born in the States your a Yank, if your born in Canada your a Canuck, if your born in Australia your an Aussie, and if your born in New Zealand your a Kiwi, if your born in Ingerlund your a Pom.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Oddly enough I am part mexican. :lol:

But no, only americans born north of the Mason-Dixon line are yankees. Calling all americans 'yankee' would be like calling all aussies 'tasmanian' ... it's all in the geography. :thumb:

ingerlund?? pom?? :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

lmao! sorry, TV & internet out for a couple days...

LOL... I like threads like this :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> *bernie *- yes, that is the deffinition of a yankee. And I was born quite south of it!! So no yankee for me!! :lol: And yes, since the line was formed before Canada became a country, you could call people born in Canada yankees as well. I point this out to people when I visit up there when they incorrectly call me one. Somehow it fails to win over anyone. Or calling them american, since anyone born on the continents of North America or South America would be called an american. Again, this fails to win any friends north of the border.
> 
> *tries to reel this back on track for *gage**
> 
> Let them settle in and get another pic of the female's dorsal fin extended. The ocelli will be rimmed in one of three colors, and the color will narrow down what species it could be.


so far it looks white lol... wondering if the white sand is bleaching them out...

what species is white?

So far the males entire dorsal is red, not orange, quite red, not sure if this helps narrow it down or not.

as far as I'm concerned I don't really care if they are true notophthalmus or not, there awesome anyways... there wild caught and I can hand feed em all ready lol.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Regani or sp. 'Xingu dwarf' are the only two with white rimmed ocelli.

Noto's, Bolivian citrus dwarves, orinoco dwarves, and cf. noto's have red rimmed ocelli.

Those colombian 'wallacii' have orange rimmed.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

which do they look like to you? I'll try and get more pics, they aren't shy like pikes normally are, I'm rather pleased with that.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

It's hard to say with those pics. They look like female colombian 'wallacii' to me, but lacking the bright orange rim to the dorsal ocelli. The lack of coloration on the body could be becuase she wasn't settled in yet. I don't think she's a Xingu dwarf though. So right now I'm leaning towards regani, though Spencer getting them from Colombia is throwing me off. There are no regani known from Colombia or even the Rio ***** in Brazil.

It's good they are out more, get pics of both the male and female if you can. My noto's were the only shy dwarves I had, but that's becuase they had an atilla acara with them. Oh and my female regani when she was by herself in a tank. My comps and 'wallacii' were out all the time, as was my lone noto (2nd time keeping them) again until he was put alone in a tank.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Will try and get more pics.

She is chasing him now, so I think I am going to find a home for my Pimelodus blochii and pictus and put them in my 90g, I was hoping they were big enough to put with em... nope... LOL


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

well now they are in the 90g...

anyways, I figured if mine are going to be fussy about coloring up (which they have now actually once in the 90g) I went down to Spencers to see them. no pics, but the dorsal fins on all of them were red, with a white ocelli, what does this mean? C. regani nor walacii have a red dorsal do they?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, I know orinoco dwarves have both red and white in the dorsal, but the ocelli is still red. I'll try and dig up a good female dorsal on them.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=272036&highlight=orinoco+dwarf

First page has true noto's on top (Peanut's) and orinoco dwarves (Scat's). I don't want to post other people's photos without their permission, hence the link. Second page at the bottom has a great shot of a female showing both colors in the dorsal.

BTW, dwarf pikes can be as hard as sax-type pikes at times to ID. :lol:


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

They are from Brazil, for sure, Rio Tapajos. . . not that it's that accurate :lol:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

It could be, another dealer recently has had Tapajos Regani ... probably one of the most coveted races ... not for color, but for those that want to do a Geo Tapajos Orangehead biotope.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Well, now that they are settled, the 2 ocelli are definitely white, with a red dorsal.

If they are the tapajos variant I will consider another tank with orange heads and move these guys to it, or get another pair


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

I think they are all gone Gage. . . would be a cool tank to have some with red heads and some tetras!


----------

